# Soooo sweet....



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww how sweet!Ella looks sooo tiny!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Awww! Those pictures are so good! :love5: :love5:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those are adorable!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww what a sweet pic


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I love your pictures!! Too precious!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............they're precious and sweet.


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Awww, that's precious!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.........isn't that sweet!!!

LOri


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh my thats so lovely warmed my heart to see them all cuddled up mmmmmmmmm


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

omg that is REALLY sweet!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Those are just too cute for words


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

That is one of the best chihuahua puddle's I have seen!


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh my golly that is a choc box moment for sure... They are beyond stunning


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

cute pics


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

awwwww how sweet is that


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Heehee it is a good one, infact I have it copied to have it framed


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That is so very precious and heartwarming.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG Julie that is the cutest pic ever !!

Please can Triny come stay for a holiday with us


----------

